# ThirtyTwo Tm-Two Boots Size?



## mattmoreno (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey Guys

I'm gonna travel to Canada and need new gear, so I had my eyes on these ThirtyTwo TM-Two Scott Stevens boots and I'll have to buy them online. I'd look around new york but they don't seem to carry them. Do you guys know if ThirtyTwo boots run bigger or smaller than average?

I'm a 10 US size / 43 Europe size shoe. Should I get 9's or 9.5's or even 11's?

Tried on some boots from other brands but every brand seems to have their own sizing so it wasn't of much help. 

Thanks!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

from my experience they are pretty true to size. i wear a size 10 for all around and skateboarding. size 10 thirtytwos worked for me perfectly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wear 10s in all my street shoes but 9's in my TM-Twos. My street shoes are a tad loose (hiking shoes are purchased 1/2 a size large typically because feet swell over a long hike, my skate shoes I wear like slip-ons), whereas my TM-Twos are extremely tight, required significant pain to make fit, but now are like bedroom slippers with a full on performance fit that can't be beat. If I were you I would take this info and probably get a 9.5 or 10 depending on how you like your fits. 9's if you are in my boat (loose shoes, tight boots, enjoy the pain for the benefits of fit after a couple weeks).

TLDR: probably 32 does run real close to true size, however the fit comparison you are pursuing between shoes and boots is not apples to apples.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel like my TM2 are true to size. I wear 10 or 10.5 shoes depending on brand, my TM2 are 10.5 and damn!!! they're perfect. My feet really feel at home in them.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Another vote saying they run pretty close to true to size. I typically wear a 9 in most clothing, sometimes an 8.5, and prefer an 8.5 in running/athletic shoes. My TM2's in an 8.5 fit perfectly, although the Lashed I tried in an 8.5 fit a little too loose.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I recently purchased TM Twos and I would say they are somewhere between slightly smaller and true to size. I always wear 13s, and size 13 TM twos were kinda tight out of the box. After four days of riding they packed in pretty well and now fit like a glove, but the first two days were a bit painful. I definitely recommend getting them heat molded.

Edit to say the third and fourth day in these boots were pretty amazing. Super comfortable, zero heel lift, and I feel much more connected to my board than with my old Burton Moto's. Great boot all around.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dutty said:


> I recently purchased TM Twos and I would say they are somewhere between slightly smaller and true to size. I always wear 13s, and size 13 TM twos were kinda tight out of the box. After four days of riding they packed in pretty well and now fit like a glove, but the first two days were a bit painful. I definitely recommend getting them heat molded.
> 
> Edit to say the third and fourth day in these boots were pretty amazing. Super comfortable, zero heel lift, and I feel much more connected to my board than with my old Burton Moto's. Great boot all around.


Hey @Dutty , how tight were they when you first tried them on?

I'm also looking at some TM 2s. I wear 10.5 is almost every boot I've owned but 10.5 in these seemed WAY too small, whereas the 11's felt like most of my other boots, where my toes just touch the end. Do you think these pack out more than other boots, or I should stick with 11's?


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I was worried they werent going to work when i first bought them, my toes were applying a good amount of pressure to the end of the boot. Now they feel really comfortable, but my toes are right up on the end. At this point id rather have a couple more millimeters of space than a couple less though. Its that close. Tough call to make, if there is any play at all in the 11s u may want to go lower, but if they are snug and your toes are firmly touching the end, then I personally wouldnt risk getting a smaller size.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dutty said:


> I was worried they werent going to work when i first bought them, my toes were applying a good amount of pressure to the end of the boot. Now they feel really comfortable, but my toes are right up on the end. At this point id rather have a couple more millimeters of space than a couple less though. Its that close. Tough call to make, if there is any play at all in the 11s u may want to go lower, but if they are snug and your toes are firmly touching the end, then I personally wouldnt risk getting a smaller size.


Awesome response! Thanks!


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

It is risky buying boots online, personally I would definitely try them on first. All boots are different fit for different feet, without even considering the length aspect. Can you not wait till you arrive and try some/purchase locally when their, worst case rent for day or two, if it takes a little time to get it sorted?

This would be a better alternative than owning your very own badly fitting boots and killing your feet on the hill.
You can buy any other snowboard gear on line, but I strongly recommend you try on boots in a store before making the purchase. Of all the brands out their I tried (which was everything I could each time I've purchased), the 32 Lashed were basically one of my only options this time around (comfortable fit and no heel lift) but Thirty Twos maybe the opposite, for your particular feet?
If you are going to go ahead with it though -just adding to what others have put, they do run pretty close to street size, I'm 12.5-13 for shoes and 12.5 in the Lashed, which is perfect, they were comfortable from the first day and still haven't loosened off after 5 seasons. Great boot company.....but do they shape up for your foot?


----------

